# New brake lines



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

'67 convertible (not sure if the drop top changes the routing)

Doing a frame on restification for a driver. I want everything to look stock. But, I'm not worried about losing points for brake line, if that makes sense. Car is a 50 yr old original and the undercarriage is pretty rough with corrosion. Yesterday the front passenger steel brake line sprung a leak. The way that line is routed (from the front block over the exhaust manifold, down and back under the cross member and along the oil pan to the passenger side) it looks like I need to pull the engine to replace with stock prebent fuel line? Or is it possible to loosen the motor mounts and lift the engine for enough clearance? Does anyone make a suitable steel flex line that can be used in place of the traditional steel line, tubing bender and a flare tool route?

I don't have a lift. This is looking to be a tricky job with Jack stands and 10+ feet of stiff line. Any helpful tips from someone that's replaced the front lines without pulling the engine would be helpful. Thanks.


----------

